# Chef Job in China



## rbrad

I'm working with a ten year old and expanding western style restaurant/pub company in southern China and we are looking for a chef or chefs to work closely with the local Chinese chefs to maintain standards and ensure authenticity.It is a great opportunity to gain international experience, advance your career, immerse yourself in a different culture and travel throughout Asia.What we are offering is a good starting salary in a strong currency(Chinese RMB), a modern western style apartment,one return flight home a year, paid visas, a food and drink allowance and a one month paid holiday.What you need to offer is a one year commitment, maturity,patience and experience.You don't necessarily need to have been a chef in the past but should have been a Sous Chef ,1st Cook or Chef de Partie and have the ability to supervise 8-14 staff.
This is a serious offer and anybody that is interested or has any questions can PM me and we can go over the details.
thanks Brad


----------



## lagom

Do you need to speak chineese?


----------



## rbrad

No you don't...once you got here it would help to learn some simple phrases,counting,etc.


----------



## sim yon li

tell me more


----------



## dcarch

And you can find a husband in one hour if you are a female cook.

The one-child-per-family policy has resulted in very seriously few females in that country.

dcarch


----------



## rbrad

Sim Yon Li.......this is a two month old post and through other means we have filled the main position but we could be looking for someone else.Right now we are in Shenzhen and Guangzhou but will be expanding within Guangdong Province......... If you are interested I'd rather do it through personal messaging......please send me a C.V. and any questions you may have.
thanks Brad


----------



## rbrad

dcarch..........since you obviously aren't interested in this position I don't understand why you are giving your uninformed and western propaganda views in what is supposed to be a chef's forum.Until today the only other response was from Lagom who asked if speaking Chinese was required which was entirely legitimate from an expat living in Sweden. There are human rights abuses everywhere in the world including the first world country of thirty three million people that I was born in.The one child policy is misunderstood and if you are a member of one of the many minority groups or can provide financially for your children then you can have as many as you want..........there is adoption here but for a lot of the same reasons as in the west.I used to think this was a place where experienced and up and coming chefs could share ideas and sometimes offer opportunities to each other but I remember last year someone was trying to offer a sous chef job in the Caribbean and it was made out to be a human trafficking operation.Even though they are legitimate questions there is a reason that this forum,after almost fifteen years,is a place where people ask about which knife to buy or how to catch up on their prep.Anybody with anything interesting to say or an opinion just disappears....... Squirrel RJ and Al McPhearson where are you?


----------



## ljokjel

Rbrad

I think you are going way to far on this one.

i belive Lagom is a former expat, now living at home in Sweden.


----------



## dcarch

rbrad said:


> dcarch..........since you obviously aren't interested in this position I don't understand why you are giving your uninformed and western propaganda views in what is supposed to be a chef's forum.Until today the only other response was from Lagom who asked if speaking Chinese was required which was entirely legitimate from an expat living in Sweden. There are human rights abuses everywhere in the world including the first world country of thirty three million people that I was born in.The one child policy is misunderstood and if you are a member of one of the many minority groups or can provide financially for your children then you can have as many as you want..........there is adoption here but for a lot of the same reasons as in the west.I used to think this was a place where experienced and up and coming chefs could share ideas and sometimes offer opportunities to each other but I remember last year someone was trying to offer a sous chef job in the Caribbean and it was made out to be a human trafficking operation.Even though they are legitimate questions there is a reason that this forum,after almost fifteen years,is a place where people ask about which knife to buy or how to catch up on their prep.Anybody with anything interesting to say or an opinion just disappears....... Squirrel RJ and Al McPhearson where are you?


I hope you have not misunderstood my intention. I was only trying to generate more interest if there are females who potentially are interested in this interesting situation that you are presenting here. I am not sure how human rights fit into the discussion.

I traveled to China sometime ago and was amazed by the gender gap there male vs. female. That issue is creating some unusual social and economic issues for China.

I would be very interested if it were for the fact that I am currently tied down in obligations I cannot get away from.

dcarch


----------



## lagom

Jag bor i sverie, med jag kommar fram usa. Meh...I speak it better than I spell it ljokjel.


----------



## rbrad

This is the last I'll say on this and for the record I did say Lagom had a valid question.


----------



## rbrad

dcarch.........sorry for overreacting,there is so much misunderstanding in the west about China ...... so many people think the skies are black with pollution and that females are aborted or abandoned after birth which was the human rights issue I was talking about.Where I live is one of the wealthiest areas of China and there might even be more females here because they come to earn money to save and to send back to their families.The opposite is true in that almost every male expat here has a Chinese girlfriend or wife and you almost do a double take when you see a foreign couple.Once again sorry for overreacting.


----------



## dcarch

Rbrad, no problem, communication makes the world a peaceful world.

China, just like any place big and highly populated, there will be a multitude of issues, but one has to put things in perspective. If you look into the USDA web site, there are food recalls practically every other day, including chickens making people sick the past few days. Yet people think China is the country only ships out poisonous baby food and everything else. Interesting that people with the longest life span/expectancy are people from areas where almost 100% of the food are imported from China.

For those of you who has the flexibility to travel to China and can cook, this is a once in a life time opportunity. 

China makes crappy blenders that last only a few days, but I was surprised that last week I had to buy a camera, that Canons and Nikons are made in China, and of course all Apple computer devices.

"Think of all the starving people in China", but also think of 25% of ALL the luxury goods worldwide are exported to China.  One of the biggest food problem China is facing is not being able to get enough Kobe beef. There are people from China now in the USA to buy up the entire country's supply of Wagyu beef.

dcarch


----------



## vezir

Hi. Give me your email please i send my CV. Live in Guangzhou now. Have more than 15 years expirence.


----------



## treycue

Hi rbrad, I realize this is an old post of yours but I cant help but thinking what an opportunity it would be to travel and work in China. Let me know if you have any openings in the future for chefs, I would love to send you my resume unfortunately I dont have your email ad.


----------



## nathand

rbrad - 

I realize this post is extremely old, but I thought I would give it a try. My name is Nathan Davis and I am currently living in Shenzhen. I  have been for the last 3 years. I might be looking for a new job soon, and thought I would reach out. If you are currently not hiring, no worries, but I would still like to know what restaurant you are running. I am always looking for good food. 

Cheers!

Nathan


----------



## rbrad

Nathan,I sent you a PM.


----------



## drexecel

To whom it may concern,

I've just seen your post, unfortunately it was posted a while back,

I have been catering for over 10yrs and would like to more more about this position, it sounds like a wonderful opportunity to learn enhance my knowledge by working hard within your company.

Please email me [email protected] with more details.

Much appreciated

Warm regards

Joe


----------



## koni79

_Hi guys_

_i'm currently thinking about moving to China,i'm a 35 years old french chef,with over 15 years experience in catering,mainly fine dinning restaurant._

_I worked in Paris,Bordeaux,Rouen (where i was trained) and also i spent several years in London ,working for different restaurants,hotels,events,banqueting._

_I have perfect knowledge of french and modern european cuisine._

_My last job was a sous chef role in one of the most famous brasserie in Bordeaux,France._

_I'm open to any suggestion,also i'm planning a trip to Asia very soon ( in a month time or so)._

_Regards_

_ps:cv available on request_

_Nicolas_

_[email protected]_


----------



## iridium12

Would love to know more about where the restaurants are
Being located in Hong Kong since quite a few years I am always on the lookout for good restaurants in the Mainland

Would you mind a semi retired chef stopping by for a bite?


----------



## elchef

hello and good day!

professional chef looking to work in Asia, interested to know more about the position, able to commit to a minimum of 3 years.

regards

contact info

[email protected]

1780231 6847

Canadian citizen.

look forward to the reply.


----------



## kphillips

Hi Rbrad,

Might be a bit of longshot, seeing your original post is dated 2013.

I am an Australian Chef and I am writing to you to apply for any Chef positions you have in China.

I have had a lot of experience working in China in the capacity of a management level Chef. I am currently located in Australia, though I am looking very hard for my next position back in the PRC. I speak Mandarin to an intermediate level and I am very keen to get my next contract back in China ASAP.

I am currently located in far north queensland Australia working at the Pullman Hotel. though before that I was living & working in Ao Nang Beach, Krabi, in the capacity of Executive Chef in a Thai/European seaside restaurant. We do anywhere up to 800+ A la carte covers per busy night & around 400+ per slow night. I ran a brigade of around 20 chefs & cooks. I also have a lot of experience with dealing with well presented Thai food, seafood & modern European food, desserts & buffet.

I am creative, enthusiastic, hard working Chef with a passion for food and lots of experience working in very busy restaurants around the world. From a young age I have always known that being in a kitchen, preparing amazing food for others, is where I want to be.

I have worked in a number of Australian restaurants before moving to China, where I have worked and help set up restaurants. I was employed for over two years as the head chef at a busy western fusion restaurant where I implemented a new menu that really bought in a lot of new patrons to the establishment. I am very efficient and it was there that I developed a much more productive system of food prep and execution of all dishes with non-English speaking staff, which was commended by the owner.

As I mentioned before I speak Mandarin Chinese to an intermediate level. I have an advanced level of speaking Mandarin based around a commercial kitchen and it is in this environment that I thrive and push to go the next level to get all the required work done on a timely manner. I am very experienced working in Asia dealing with Asian based customers & staff alike in the most courteous manner.

I also gained experience in managing, staff rosters, pricing and ordering for a large establishment. Which help me move onto becoming a Sous Chef 1 for the Venetian/Sands company in Macau, China. Where I continued to gain more experience in a 5 star luxury hotel and its operating kitchens. Enabling me to add my own personal touch & creativity to the menus and running of its large kitchens and restaurants.

I was working as the stand in Chef de Cuisine running the Grand Orbit buffet and a la carte restaurant located at the new Sands Cotai Central 6000 room 5 star hotel complex in Macau. Which would serve up to 500+ people each meal service time. I would also run the buffet service periods by myself.

Over the years as a Chef, I have had professional experience in a range of restaurants and have culinary training and knowledge in a number of cuisines including Thai, Italian, Middle Eastern, Asian, modern Australian, Steakhouse, pub grub & seafood. I am extremely skilled at putting my own stamp on traditional dishes, creating new combinations and experimenting with new flavours while being careful not to compromise the freshness and originality of the food I prepare.

I am great at following orders and working as part of a team, I am even better at stepping up to the plate to delegate and take charge and motivate the team to get the job done to highest of standards. I am level headed under pressure and always keep my cool. I have a lot of experience dealing with customers and making sure their dining experience is one of the highest quality. now ready to take the next step in my career to another exciting position within a commercial kitchen.

I believe my exceptional culinary expertise, positive outlook and absolute passion for this industry would make me the perfect Chef for any of your kitchens.

Please let me know your email so I can forward you my documents for you to view.

I can send further documents, food pics & references on request.

I look forward to hearing from you and discussing my suitability for the position with you further.

Warmest regards,

Kingsley Phillips

[email protected]


----------



## jimmyjamestee

Hi there, My name is James Todd and I am a chef working in Cape Town South Africa. I am interested in your job, could you please send more details to my email address?

Thank you,

James


----------



## francisshawn

Hi my Name is Francis Grunitzky,a chef in Ghana.please i would really interested in the job offer.i want to gain more experience and i know working at your establishment i will gain vast knowledge.Thank you and hope to hear from you soon.please email me what i need to do.


----------



## ameer88

hi there :

i see this is since 2014 i think , if its still on ill be glad to join you there chef .

my name is Amir , i cook oriental and some western food am a chef de partie right now , if so please contact me .

[email protected]

+97450425416

thanks a lot .


----------



## funnychef

what is the pay equivalent in US $/ is the job still available/ many thanks


----------



## rbrad

Hi funnychef

That's an old post.........there is nothing right now.Just a bit of advice though,when asking about a job opportunity never ask about money first.The topic always needs to be discussed but most,if not all,employers will not even consider someone if that's the first question.It would be best to mention a bit about past experience, interests, career objectives,etc. and then ask a few questions about the company such as type of business, location of job and requirements.Just trying to help.

thanks Brad


----------



## david nourbakht

hi my name is hossein nourbakht i am swedish cityzen and traned chef i looking jobb in china prefer shenzhen contact me by [email protected] or skyp id> hossein.norbakht i am looking working in china


----------

